# Doughball Recipes for Carp



## tpet96

Please post your favorite (not personal if you don't wish) recipes for doughballs for carp fishing here.


----------



## cwcarper

Here's one of my favorites...an easy and very productive doughbait...

Combine crushed Wheaties with enough Superior flavoring to make a dough. Use immediately...or if you prefer a texture similar to boilies (like I do)...roll the dough into bait-sized balls and let them air dry to the desired hardness. They'll last at least a year if dried properly...or if you prefer them a bit softer refrigerate. Great for carp and channel catfish...


----------



## ShoreBoundOne

Ok, whats superior flavoring...and can i buy it at the store?

Mitch


----------



## cwcarper

It's a flavoring used in baked goods, etc. that a lot of carpers use to flavor their baits. It can be purchased online from a few places...mine comes from www.wackerbaits.com. It comes in several different varieties and is fairly cheap compared to many other flavorings/extracts. If you prefer, many other liquids can be used to make the dough...various flavors of pop, corn juice, milk, etc. will all make similar types of baits...just don't add too much liquid.


----------



## tpet96

Code Red Mt. Dew is a sure fire winner  

I have another link for Superior flavorings....when I find it, I will post it.


----------



## TimJC

Superior Flavoring at Betty's Country Grocery

Betty's Country Grocery (The Carp Shack)

This is the link Shawn was speaking of


----------



## Miso_Ohio

One very easy and very effective bait on some waters that I have fished is very very simple. 

White Bread
Extract (Vanilla, Maple, Anizs etc.)

Simple open a bottle of extract and place a slice of white bread over the top of it. Flip it upside down really quickly to get just a dab of the extract on the bread. A little is all you need, start mushing the bread slice around for a minute or two until you get a nice firm dough ball. place a little on the hook, make sure the tip of the hook is a little exposed (I normally puch my thumb in there to put an indent into the dough and expose the hooktip) and throw it out there. If that flavor doesn't work try another that is the great thing about this recipe, it is quick to change.


----------



## catking

Hey Miso- Should you take the crust off the white bread first? CATKING


----------



## Miso_Ohio

DaKing, 

I leave the crust on, I started using this recipe while camping up at Pyma. I could see the carp in there but they didn't take any of my other doughbaits. One morning while making French Toast I decided to try it with vanilla, put the bait in the water went back to working on breakfast and the rod went shooting towards the water. This bait has worked well for me when nothing else is working, I find if you use too much extract, the dough won't bind as well and may fall off the hook too little you will get the same results.


----------



## catking

Thanks miso-I'll be using all these methods to set the " bar " again up at East Harbor- LOL !!! This is simple and cheap. Thank ya kindly! DA KING !!!


----------



## HookLine&Sinker

Sean, I'm surprised you didn't mention your #1 ingrediant. But, I won't mention it if you want to keep it a secret.


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Bill,

  LOL


----------



## flathunter

I dont suppose bread will stay on the hook long before coming apart in the water? If so how often do you rebait?


----------



## Miso_Ohio

If you make a nice dough out of it, it will stay on just as long as any other dough baits I have fished with. I just listed that recipe as a nice quick doughbait that anyone can use without having to buy anything special for it. Most of us have the ingredients sitting around the house, carping doesn't have to be all complicated, that is kind of what I like about it.


----------



## catking

I've made dough bait with gread that usually stays on the hook for up to an hour. MISO is right, simple, quick and doesn't cost a bunch  CATKING.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Im going to have to do more Carpin this year, had a blast last year in the few times I went out.

How many guys use chicken livers for carp? I caught 4 in the span of 15-20 minute @ CJ last year. Of corse I was cat fishing, but hey it was still fish. Now if I had been trying to catch Carp I would ahve been skunked. We were fishing just off the parking lots by the dam.


----------



## tpet96

I've never actually fished chicken livers for them, but have heard of others doing well on them.


----------



## PoleSnatcher

YELLOW corn meal, flour, salt, vanallia extract, peanut butter

boiled on each side




record to date is close to 40#


----------



## atrkyhntr

Someone, no name or return email, sent me this so I made a batch tonight. I'll let you know how it works after this coming weekend  

Bring a 2 cups of water to a boil, reduce the heat to low and stir in a pack of strawberry Jell-O. Add 3 tablespoons of sugar and 3 tablespoon of vanilla extract. Seperatly miix 2 cups of cornmeal and 1 cup of flour. Sprinkle some of the dry mix over the Jell-O. Slowly add more dry-mix. Keep doing that until all the dry-mix is used, stir for 1/2 a minute. When cool, knead it into a ball. Wrap the ball in foil or a big Ziploc bag and store it in the refrigerator, where itll keep for a week or so. On the water, simply break off in bait-sizes, knead into little balls and thread them onto the hook


----------



## Chuck P.

*Hamburger and Wheaties*...Mix together until a good ball is formed. Cats love it also. It's a little messy but it works.



*Wheaties, Strawberry Jell-O, and Red Creme Soda*...Mix to perfered consistancy.


----------



## Stampede

Glad i read this.I haven't used dough balls in many years.Not sure if i remember how i use to make them but i'm going to try and take some out tonight.I think mine were simple,flour.cornmeal,crushed wheaties,vanilla or anise.Used them in the mighty ohio as a kid.Does this sound like it will work?


----------



## atrkyhntr

---->yup<----


----------



## Bassmastr

I make doughball out of yellow corn meal, flour,water, and sugar. Boil 30to60 min. until firm. let cool and add vanilla extract to it. Works very very well. Good luck out there!!!


----------



## Big Daddy

Bassmastr stole my recipe!!!!

Man, my wife got PO'd when I grabbed the vanilla extract on Saturday. LOL.


----------



## atrkyhntr

No measurements on recipie(s)?


----------



## Brad234

:B The best recipe I have used would have be:


1 8oz box yellow corn muffin mix
1 1/2 cup all purpose flour
1 cup sugar
1/3 cup oatmeal
3 Tablespoons waffle syrup

Mix in medium bowl with enough water to make sticky(1/4 cup) cook on low 
heat 10 min. (stirring constently) let cool then rool into balls and put in refrigerator.
You should make these the night before you fish or else they are to soft

Brad234


----------



## BottomBouncer

A guy at work would not give particulars, but mentioned that the main "secret" ingredient was liquid smoke. Any of you heard of this before?


----------



## mrfishohio

Just caught the end of this, haven't read the whole thread. Are these dough balls like hush puppies, you eat them with carp nuggets ??
















Gotcha !!


----------



## eye4neye

hope this works alright....

I went to this site theother day and there is a gad of recipes for carp and cat on this site...
www.lakeonline.com


----------



## atrkyhntr

THANKS MAN !!!
Can always use more info...


----------



## marsh

vanilla and celery seed in white bread, no crusts ball it up to a thick consistency


----------



## Bob Why

Just looking around and found this. I have an old recipe that works very well.
I got this out of a fishing magazine in the 70's.

1/2 cup water and 1 teaspoon of Anise Seed. Simmer for 2 minutes. Add 4 or 5 tablespoons Honey and simmer for 3 more minutes. Add 1/2 cup flour, stir and remove from heat. Add 1 cup of cornmeal and knead with fork.


----------

